# [VirtualBox] USB sur un Windows XP virtuel {Résolu}

## Damiatux

Plop,

J'ai besoin régulièrement d'utiliser une clé USB. Mais je l'utilise non seulement sur ma Gentoo, mais aussi sur mon Windows XP, virtualisé par VirtualBox-bin. Quand je branche une clé USB, Linux la reconnaît, mais Windows n'en fait rien. J'ai activé dans les préférences de la machine d'activer le contrôleur USB et USB 2.0, mais ça ne marche toujours pas.

Pourquoi ?

Merci d'avance,

DamiatuxLast edited by Damiatux on Fri Mar 05, 2010 9:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Winnt

Salut,

Il ne faudrait pas les virtualbox-guest-additions pour cette fonctionnalité ?

----------

## Damiatux

Ah non, je ne l'avais pas fait.

Mais j'ai un problème quand je le démarre :

```
# /etc/init.d/virtualbox-guest-additions start

 * Starting VirtualBox guest additions ...

 *    Loading kernel modules and creating devices

 *    Starting the vboxadd system service

 * Failed to start VirtualBox guest additions

#
```

----------

## Tom_

Comme son nom l'indique, virtualbox-guest-additions est à installer dans la machine invitée, c'est à dire ton Windows virtuelle.  :Wink: 

Ce topic m'a intéresse : j'ai essayé l'autre jour rapidement, mais je ne suis arrivé à rien!

----------

## Picani

J'ai l'impression que tu as installé les VBoxAdditions sur ta Gentoo qui est la machine hôte. C'est sur la machine virtuelle, Windows XP, que tu dois les installer, pas sur la machine hôte.

----------

## guilc

Les guest additions, c'est dans... le guest (donc windows) qu'il faut les installer !!!

Sinon, pour l'usb : activer le controlleur ne suffit pas. Il faut aussi activer le filtre qui va bien dans la gestion du guest. En bas de la fenetre du guest, tu as un icone de connecteur USB. Clique dessus , une liste des périphs USB branchés qui apparait, active celui que tu veux transmettre sur le guest.

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

As-tu bien la version commerciale de VirtualBox ? pas la "OSE", qui n'a pas de pilote USB (nawak inside)...

----------

## Damiatux

D'accord (quel boulet je suis ><).

Quand je clique sur l'icône USB, j'ai une liste qui s'affiche mais je ne peux rien cocher.

Oui, j'ai bien la version bin de Virtualbox.

----------

## xaviermiller

as-tu les droits sur l'USB ?

----------

## Damiatux

Comment je vérifie ça ?

----------

## Picani

Renvoie le résultat de $ groups et tu dois être dans usb. (je crois, je me souviens plus très bien ...   :Embarassed:  )

----------

## Damiatux

Oh ! Comme c'est magique ! J'ai rajouté mon utilisateur au groupe usb, et maintenant, je peux monter mes clés USB sur mon XP virtuel.

Merci pour votre aide.

----------

## Picani

Ah ben sa va alors, j'ai bonne mémoire hihi   :Laughing: 

Ben de rien, pour une fois que c'est moi qui aide !

----------

